# BADMINTON CANCELLED!



## jnb (30 April 2012)

See 
http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/event-sadly-cancelled/


----------



## longdog (30 April 2012)

So sad, for all competitors, organisers, spectators, to add insult to injury - the sun is SHINING!!


----------



## Hels_Bels (30 April 2012)

Horse and rider safety is paramount, a good decision made well in advanced.Gutted for everyone involved, and Gutted for our tradestand who travelled the 5 hours down their to start setting up yesterday to have to give up and drive back today - mortified


----------



## Kadastorm (30 April 2012)

was so looking forward to it but safety comes first. 

what am i going to do with my weekend now? haha.


----------



## glitterbug (30 April 2012)

I was really looking forward to going - first time for years  b*****y english weather. 
Such a disappointment for so many people, competitors, spectators not to mention the money the poor tradestands lose out on.


----------



## GingerTrotter (30 April 2012)

I was going for the first time as a spectator!
so gutted!! but i understand why they did it


----------



## alliersv1 (30 April 2012)

GingerTrotter said:



			I was going for the first time as a spectator!
so gutted!! but i understand why they did it
		
Click to expand...

Same here. 
Very disappointing, but the right decision really I think.
There's always next year


----------



## Kat (30 April 2012)

Soooo relieved that we didn't have a tradestand there this year. 

Fingers crossed nothing else goes the same way. Hopefully a really good showing at other events this year will help to make up for it a bit, both for the riders, the spectators and the traders.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (30 April 2012)

Shame - but for the best I think.


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (30 April 2012)

glitterbug said:



			I was really looking forward to going - first time for years  b*****y english weather. 
Such a disappointment for so many people, competitors, spectators not to mention the money the poor tradestands lose out on. 

Click to expand...


me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echo Bravo (30 April 2012)

JEES!!! Why couldn't they have run,just a little amount of water, no horse or rider would have been drowned.


----------



## Daffodil (1 May 2012)

You seen the photos??

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/gallery/raincancelsevent/


----------



## fencejumper (2 May 2012)

Real shame. British weather is such a pain. Will just have to be patient for couple of months and get my fix at Barbury instead! http://www.barburyhorsetrials.co.uk/


----------



## perlino (2 May 2012)

I'm really disappointed, how frustrating for all the riders who have worked so hard towards gearing towards this weekend. I really feel for the trade stands that would have been counting on X amount of income from such a profitable event. Safety is the most important thing though and if the course is anything like my garden, then i can understand why it's been necessary to cancel!


----------

